# Tubos!



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

I was in the mood for some tubos...


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Well sir, you have great ones! Congrats on the sweet haul!!:dribble:*


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

Congratulations on the wonderful grab!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Tubo Mania! Lookin good there Doc...


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice grab!!


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

niiiiiiice sticks man
want to share?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

My bank account is broke just from looking at the pics LOL. Man both those boxes are awesome!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow!! Awesom pickup man!! :wazzapp:
Those GoF's are still on top of my wish list!! Enjoy them!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Outstanding Haul there!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

wow very nice pickups


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Very, very nice..


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

WOW! It's Tubos-pa-looza! Incredible pick-ups - enjoy!:dribble:


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

Ummmm Doc, do you need to adopt a son, if so I am available Dad! LOL Sweet haul


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice grab there.


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

:arghhhh: I hear that those God of Fire cigars are hard to find. Nice pick up on the Davidoff's too.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

:dribble::dribble::dribble: Ummmm Yeah... I would say so! Nice!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

I guess when you are i he mood for tubos those are some great choices.Very nice Doc


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey Doc, Nice tubos action you got going on there bro.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Very nice!! Those God of Fire look great. I have one of those davidoffs in my humi right now....


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

very nice


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Hehe, my wife said I should cut down on tubos, too many left over ones rolling around the house 

Those look very nice though


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice grab, I fully expect the next podcast to include you smoking one of those GOFs.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey Doc,

Are those the same Davidoffs that Bob Brought to the HERF???


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

money bags


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> Hey Doc,
> 
> Are those the same Davidoffs that Bob Brought to the HERF???


Indeed they are, my friend. Nothing better in the morning with a cup of coffee!

Doc


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

I second that. As good as they look (and likely are), I could never touch those.


----------

